# Cupcake Hat Pattern Links



## MaryE.

Cupcake Hat Pattern Links
If you like Spud and Chloes cupcake pincushion (http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2009/06/cupcake-pincushion-free-pattern/), you'll love these hats. There are child and adult hats in several versions. 
1) http://www.coatsandclark.com/NR/rdonlyres/E28E11B3-684C-4F10-907A-1B50B3588FD0/136708/WR2... Or http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/baby-confection-hat
2) http://funkymoeknits.blogspot.com/2005/12/free-pattern-my-cupcake-hat.html
3) http://chileconyarne.com/freebies/cupcake-hat
4) http://slumberland.org/patterns/cupcake-hat.pdf
5) for an adult: http://www.taskoman.blogspot.com/
There are all sorts of cupcake hats on Ravelry, most of them free. Give this page a moment (or three) to load because there are a lot of graphics on the page.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=cupcake%20hat&sort=best

Here's a cute Christmas Tree hat: http://www.p2designs.com/pdfs/HatTreeElfSox.pdf
and because summer is coming, some watermelon hats
1) http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/06/01/things_that_can_be_yours.html
2) http://community.livejournal.com/knitting/7142602.html
3) http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2009/07/watermelon-hat-free-pattern/
There are cute, free, pumpkin hats too and many others.
Ann Norling, I believe, makes fruit and blossom hat patterns. They are for sale relatively inexpensively. Jimmy Bean's lists them along with some others: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/
This is a sweet berry tart pattern that's free: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/PATTbabytart.html
Note: If you know what kind of pattern you are looking for, always begin with a Google search. Use the kind of pattern you are looking for (cupcake hat pattern) in the search terms. If you want to see only knit hats, use the term knit but also use -crochet (knit cupcake hat pattern -crochet). If you want only crochet patterns, do the opposite. I almost never use free in the search terms because there are free patterns that will not be brought up if you do. You may have to use quotation marks (cupcake hat), but be careful when you do because if that exact term isnt present (cupcake knit hat), Google will probably not list that link. Knitting Pattern Central lists many free patterns but photos of the items arent included in the listings so you have to hope what you are looking for is in the title of the pattern or search through all the links, and there are a lot of them. Ravelry has photos of almost every pattern they list. If you are interested in only free, knit, patterns, you can check those on their filter list and those are the only patterns that will appear in your search. After Google, Ravelry is the my next favorite place to search, and then Knitting Pattern Central.


----------



## nannygoat

Mary,
Thank you for all of those links.


----------



## plgavand

Thank you. I love the look of these caps. I should be able to clean out stash and make baby gifts. Two projects - one hat.


----------



## kristen

thank you so much for all of those links! idk how many times i awed out loud! i know i will be making a few of these thanks to you  YAY


----------



## StellasKnits

nannygoat said:


> Mary,
> Thank you for all of those links.


Would it be ok if I added mine?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/72943266/pdf-knit-cupcake-hat-pattern-with-cherry


----------



## babybop

THANKS FOR THE LINKS, AM GOING TO CHECK THEM OUT.


----------



## kimmyz

Here's a link to a very cute cupcake hat that I saw pictured on this Web site yesterday. Was it yours? I liked your colors better, though:

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitting/Projects/BabyChild/WR2011+Baby+Confection+Hat.htm

It's a free pattern (downloadable PDF file).


----------



## kristen

oh my goodness missvix61!!!!! that is sooooo adorable! what kind of yarn did you use for the top?


----------



## StellasKnits

kristen said:


> oh my goodness missvix61!!!!! that is sooooo adorable! what kind of yarn did you use for the top?


Thanks Kirsten!

I use various yarns in the tops - for that particular one I used Bernat (I think that's who makes it) Satin. I also love to use Red Heart Soft because it's machine washable and dryable (important for little ones) and it is truly very soft. I've also used Vanna which is also really nice.


----------



## knitwit42

I'm going to start a cupcake hat right now! My great neice is having her ist birthday in a couple of weeks. Knitted her a shrug and will do the hat with the same your.
Thanks everyone for all the links for the hats.

Maddie


----------



## knitwit42

I mean 1st birthday.


----------



## MaryE.

I just noticed that some of the links in this list are outdated so I just posted a new list. As of today, all of the links in my new post are current, but who knows about tomorrow: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43543-1.html#717739


----------

